# classic - time to dismantle?



## rhb (Feb 7, 2012)

got 2nd hand in March, flushed regular, 3rd descale tonight as flow drops to drips every so few weeks.

Flow improved during process tonight, then suddenly dropped back to nearly nowt half way through... can I assume something inside is blocked and it's time to crack it open and take a look?

Shower screen & next bit (2 Allen bolts) off and cleaned regular too, both off during descale now.

Solenoid is the prime suspect given what I've read... owt else to consider?

As I'm struggling to rinse it out right now, how much damage is likely if only 150ml clean water followed descaler through? I need to sleep and didn't expect this to take so long! Naturally i'll rinse proper before I brew again...


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I would consider removing the boiler and having a good look inside. I was shocked to see the state of my boiler, heavily corroded. Also a chance to remove any bits that might have built up and causing blockages.

I would recommend unscrewing the whole group head with boiler still attached and remove from case, otherwise you need really long allen keys to unscrew the bolts.

Obviously don't attempt if you don't feel confident you can put it all back together again. If not then have a good rinse tomorrow, run maybe 1 litre through but obviously not all at once and run some of that through the steam wand.


----------



## rhb (Feb 7, 2012)

sounds like a weekend job, ta for the info. nowt more than a drip this morning so something defo bunged up.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

i would strongly recommend removing and cleaning the solenoid ( use the instructions i gave on the wiki section ) then open boiler to remove any gunk. give yourself a couple of hours to do it. if you need any further advice email me as i can respond quicker [email protected]

regards

mark


----------



## rhb (Feb 7, 2012)

cheers Mark, will have a read of wiki now.


----------



## rhb (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, simple process, fun getting inside the workings, and a HUGE improvement! Many thanks!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

rhb said:


> Wow, simple process, fun getting inside the workings, and a HUGE improvement! Many thanks!


Glad to hear it. What state was your boiler in?


----------



## rhb (Feb 7, 2012)

I just did the Solenoid this time, but at least I know I can get to the boiler in a few easy steps if the blockage returns quite soon (which would suggest boiler full of gunk). On the outside everything looked very tidy!


----------



## rhb (Feb 7, 2012)

End result is massively improved flow, but I now need to adjust grind and tamp to get the magic 2ozish in 30ish seconds. Got to 3 seconds before pour (too fast) but slowing during shot so not actually getting past 1oz in 30s. More time to play tomorrow, plus no doubt lots of info elsewhere in this forum to help me so will search then.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Be careful to keep the boiler gasket in tact when you take boiler off the brew group.

I lightly peeled mine off and it went back in ok when I put it back together.

Your problem might not be grind, have a go varying tamp pressure and distribution technique.


----------



## rhb (Feb 7, 2012)

ok, thanks for the tip.


----------



## rhb (Feb 7, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Your problem might not be grind, have a go varying tamp pressure and distribution technique.


I backed off the grind 1 click but paid attention to distribution and tamp, result much better. Thanks again.


----------



## rhb (Feb 7, 2012)

nowt going back to drip tray via valve overflow thingy. blank disc not helping, hear pressure release when removing portafilter with blank disc.steam flowing out... solenoid again? time to dismantle?


----------



## rhb (Feb 7, 2012)

p.s. am assuming backflush won't help, as nowt going back!


----------



## rhb (Feb 7, 2012)

bump... can anyone advise?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd say time to whip the valve out and give it a soak and scrub!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rhb (Feb 7, 2012)

ok, will give it a go once again...


----------



## rhb (Feb 7, 2012)

got this sorted, was the Solenoid as suspected.


----------

